

Super Meat Boy developer proves the App Store is "kind of sh*t" - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/super-meat-boy-developer-proves-the-app-store-is-kind-of-sht-20100311/

======
vena
the pricing issue is very interesting, but there's not a lot of meat to the
story here. i'd like to see the developer find a way to interview the people
who bought the increasingly pricey app and try to actually get some data to go
with the conjecture.

otherwise, in a competitive marketplace you need to differentiate and promote
your product constantly, i would think that's a given and not really a fault
of the app store. is there a design decision which can help that? i'm not
sure. i'm sure we don't want Apple to be MORE selective of which apps they
allow in some kind of attempt to separate the chaff, though, and that means
your awesome app may always be outnumbered by crap.

